# On criticisms of what a pastor or church teaches



## NaphtaliPress

A recent thread caused concern for some members and moderators. Our rules state explicitly “Gossip and hearsay is prohibited. This includes repeating unsubstantiated allegations that abound on the internet.” This raises the question of how may we discuss prevailing error in the church? To avoid ninth commandment violations and to afford the target of one's opinion the greatest amount of charity, if you are going to post an opinion that a person or church teaches error or should be avoided because of this or that practice, view, position etc., that is not reformed, sufficient publicly available evidence should be noted or provided to examine such a claim, or provided when asked for by a member or moderator. If it is not provided the thread will be removed. We want to have the freedom to discuss and warn against error on the board, but we cannot allow unsubstantiated opinion.

Reactions: Like 7


----------

